# Ζητώ μεταφραστή για papers και thesis με θέμα τη Νανοτεχνολογία



## science (Jul 3, 2014)

Είμαι φοιτήτρια φυσικής και με αφορμή την πρακτική μου , μου δόθηκαν κάποια papers και thesis να διαβάσω με θέμα τη Νανοτεχνολογία και την εκτομή-φωτοαποδόμηση σε υγρά, ώστε να κάνω μια παρουσίαση. Ωστόσο, αυτή τη βδομάδα θα παρακολουθήσω ένα summer school και θα ταξιδέψω με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να ασχοληθώ εγώ προσωπικά με τη μετάφραση. Επειδή όμως η παρουσίαση πρέπει να γίνει σε 10 μέρες κι εγώ πρέπει να προλάβω να τα διαβάσω και να ετοιμάσω την παρουσίαση, η μετάφραση επείγει να γίνει μέσα σε πολύ λίγες μέρες. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος γνώστης του αντικειμένου ή γενικά κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2014)

Πρακτική συμβουλή, αν και μάλλον την ξέρεις, αλλά έτσι όπως το έγραψες δεν φαίνεται:
μετάφραση διατριβής και δημοσιεύσεων είναι μπόλικη δουλειά και δε γίνεται στα γρήγορα. Δεν γίνεται η δουλειά κάνοντας μετάφραση πρώτα και γράφοντας την παρουσίαση μετά. Διαβάζουμε το πρωτότυπο και γράφουμε. Οπότε θα έλεγα κάνε την εργασία/ παρουσίαση και μετά ψάξε κάποιον να σου μεταφράσει τα αποσπάσματα που χρειάζεσαι.
Αν οι γλωσσικές γνώσεις σου δεν σου επιτρέπουν να κάνεις τη δουλειά διαβάζοντας τις πηγές στο πρωτότυπο, τότε θα έλεγα να μην την αναλάβεις καθόλου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2014)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι στα της SBE, πρώτα όμως θα ήθελα να μας πεις, αν γίνεται, για τι όγκο μιλάς και για τι χρόνο παράδοσης. Γιατί αν θέλεις 100 σελίδες σε 3 μέρες, είναι αδύνατον να γίνει.


----------

